# AMD overclockers?



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

Ive seen a ton of intel overclockers, are there any AMD overclockers around?

specifically anyone whos gotta a brisbane over 300mhz FSB?


----------



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

well Im an amd overclocker


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

my brisbane is at 1000Mhz FSB, 200Mhz bus speed and a 15x multiplier at 1.2v.



My old AMD 4600+ had a FSB of 242mhz, Any more = problems.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

wait... 1000mhz FSB?! you mean Hyper transport?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Doh! Good spot.

Yep, 1000mhz HT .


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

i was kinda hoping you ment FSB, i was kinda excited lol

still trying to figure out how to break the 300mhz barrier, im tempted to jack the vcore up some, but my stable 300x10 overclock is already running 1.425V, although it comes out to about 1.43 cuz my board has a tendency to overvolt a touch


hawman what is your fsbxmulti & what kinda cooling do you have? [cpu/gpu]


----------



## crunchie (Jan 4, 2008)

AMD do not have FSB. It's HTT . Should be able to run the HT at around 1400 with no problem. Try lowering your multi to 9x and raise the HTT.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Getting AMD to run at even 1050 FSB is hard enough, 1400 is impossible.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

1400 is impossible eh?

how about 1500?


and t here is a FSB, its just not called FSB, and there are some technical differences, but for all overclocking its less confusing to explain those differences.


----------



## crunchie (Jan 4, 2008)

HawMan said:


> Getting AMD to run at even 1050 FSB is hard enough, 1400 is impossible.


Maybe on the 939 platform that is true, but on the AM2 it's not.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

wow i didnt know the HT could go that high on AMD lol.


When i was OCing my 4600+ if i went 10mhz over 1000HT then it wouldnt POST.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

some setups can be very picky, although the am2/am2+ socket is much more lenient

although my powersupply is starting to show signs of wear and tear, ive been forced to declock to stock speeds, and still only have 3.22v on my 3.3V rail and the 5v is dropping to 4.92V


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The 4600 and the 5000 + are both AM2, but none like a high HT. I may Mess around with the Ocing this weekend.



Thats why you should spend some good money on a PSU in the first place. Always future proof ray:


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

lmao, well this machine started out life as a HTPC, since i was gaming on a E1705, which was paid for by by my old company. since then its gone from a 939 socketed 8400GS HTPC to the rig in my sig, psu was working for me at the time so i didnt get a new one... but looks like thats come back to haunt me, guess ill be PSU shopping soon. should probably get a new case as well, this HTPC case is nice and light, but ive got way to much stuff crammed in here. i cant even use the sidepanel anymore, or an optical drive


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

I have an AMD system and it is overclocked.
AMD x2 5000+ BE running at 3.0GHZ - multiplier changed to 15.

I tried to pushing it more but I was unsuccessful.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

.... gah i want a BE, that unlocked multiplier would be SO sweet


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

This post is the funniest i have read for a while. Classic boys! Wait! The funniest?! No, actually not quite, but still very enjoyable! thank you. ray:


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

what is so funny?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

There is nothing wrong in the post at all Luda. Carry on overclocking. :wink:

All modern Brisbane K8's can overclock to 500HT if the motherboard is decent.


----------



## StumpedNewb (Apr 28, 2008)

Amd 5000+ BE running at 3.01Ghz 15x multiplier, 201 FSB and 1004 HT

Edit: Actually here is the CPU-Z... http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=403041


----------



## crunchie (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool. 400Mhz over stock. Try for 1000Mhz over stock :grin:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=417001


----------



## StumpedNewb (Apr 28, 2008)

I would but been having some issues with trying to go past 15.5x multiplier. I think im PSU limited  that and cooling, only have 3 80mm fans along with cpu cooler


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

for starters you could loosen up the ram timings, and instead of cranking the multiplier try jacking up the bus speed, which will increase the overall speed of the entire system.


----------



## StumpedNewb (Apr 28, 2008)

Ive tried that but ~215 FSB goes unstable, and ram timings cause memory errors when restarting.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

relaxing your ram timings wont cause errors, unless the ram is faulty.


and try going above 215, like 220-225. alot of boards have 'holes' in the fsb, in otherwards they wont boot at certain speeds, but others are fine. for example my board has a hole from 237mhz to 244mhz, anything in that range will not boot, but above or below it its fine.


----------



## Silverel (Sep 16, 2008)

I normally run my 5kBE at 16x200 1.37v, for benching I've had it up to 16x211 1.44v. 15x225 is actually weaker in performance than the 16x211, even though it's about the same mhz.

I don't play with my ram, and having the unlocked multi is definitely the way to go. No worrying about the HT link, RAM behaves itself nice. It's always been a problem to bump the FSB too far without taking _relative_ performance hits when the ram goes all weird. By relative I mean clock for clock compared to a higher multi and lower FSB.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

well im locked to 10.5x so ive jacked the FSB up as much as possible. i would be interested to compare performance between say my oc [300x10] vs 15x200.... hurm i think this would be an excuse for me to get a black edition....

my ram hasnt really given me issues, although i had some issues running 4GB, but the ram was on 667mhz, and i was pushing it over 800. 

and the my HT link has never really given me any issues, running @ 1500mhz with no issues.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

hey fellow AMD ovreclockers. :wave:

I have an ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe mobo with an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4850e. I currently got it running at 3024.5 MHz, from the stock clock speed of 2500.0 MHz. FSB is at 242.0 MHz, and multiplier is at max of 12.5x, HT Link 1209.7 MHz. voltage is at 1.280v. Core temp is between 33*C - 40*C with original AMD heatsink and fan :grin:. Max temp for this cpu is 78*C, so I'm assuming my temps are pretty good. 

I tried to overclock higher but when I raised the FSB to 243MHz with multiplier at 12.5x, the computer wouldnt boot up . So I went back to the BIOS and set it back to 242 FSB. 

Should I lower the multiplier a bit, and then continue raising the FSB to see if this allows me to get an even higher speed? or should I just leave it as it is? I dont want to screw up my system.

so far, is this a overclock? from 2500MHz to 3024.5MHz?

BTW, I have 4GB of G.Skill RAM installed, DDR2 PC2-6400, I beleive I have it set to DDR667, I lowered it a bit from DDR800.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Thats quite a good OC ^.



My CPU is back to 2.8Ghz, My RAM is crap. Once i get better RAM ill play around .


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

im running 300mhz fsb.... but im also running a 1.45Vcore

what is your cpu divider set to for your ram? and also what are your ram timings?


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

best i ever did was with my old Athlon XP 3200+ (M) i had that 2200 cpu running stable at just a touch over 3.2ghz (i was dead set on making it run at the "rated" speed :grin 

best processor ever made if you ask me!


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

yes, there MUST be AMd overclockers, why else would they make BE? Anyways, i would watch OC the FSB, it tends to burn out amd chips alot faster, it puts uneven heating on them... but i would suggest a BE chip and increasing its multiplier... it also makes the proc heat up more evenly, btw there is a Max FSB speed that should be stated on Mobo, not nec the Proc...if you are not able to go beyond a reasonable OC on FSB, it is prob because you have not invested the money to buy a Mobo that will support serious OC'ing... not trying to insult, but alot of mobos such as DFI (lanparty) and MSI arent very OC friendly...some are, but that is usually their higher end ones...


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

my board [Abit AN9 32x] has performed wonderfully, until my PSU started to go out on me. the max FSB on my board is theoretically somewhere around 400, most ive ever seen stable was like 350 or so


----------



## noirdombre (Sep 24, 2008)

I only over clock amd's my greatist success was a winzor 939 athalon x2 3200 at 2.0 ghz stock. it was sitting on a Asus A8n32 sli delux mobo with a scyth ninja heatsink and 2 gigs of corsair ddr 400. I took the processor all the way to 3ghz! Recently I have aquired a phenom 9950 black edition and have taken it to 3 ghz and I still have room to go higher.


----------



## ninjam (Sep 28, 2008)

well i OCd ma 4200+ to 2.7ghz with stock cooling getting like 41-43C can i go to 2.ghz...ma FSB is 245mhz Hyper Trans is at 950mhz..got 2gb corsair xm2 at 957mhz....


is this bad or..wat??


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

just becareful when oc'ing memory... especially if you are going so high, its stock speed is 400 (doubled to 800) and you are clocking memory to 900+? is that doubled? i would be careful, unless you have some serious memory cooling capability


----------



## zyonchaos (Sep 29, 2008)

Stupid question but could someone give me a link for a system tool that will tell me what exactly I have inside my comp (processor core, speed, ram speeds, temps the works) and then if poss would someone see if they could help me OC it.
I have the most hated problem in the world at the moment, Comp and Laptop slowing down completly and I have two kids and no money for upgrades lol lucky me.


----------



## ninjam (Sep 28, 2008)

Hardwarenerd said:


> just becareful when oc'ing memory... especially if you are going so high, its stock speed is 400 (doubled to 800) and you are clocking memory to 900+? is that doubled? i would be careful, unless you have some serious memory cooling capability


no no not at all LOL...thats 478.5x2 = 957mhz...



zyonchaos said:


> Stupid question but could someone give me a link for a system tool that will tell me what exactly I have inside my comp (processor core, speed, ram speeds, temps the works) and then if poss would someone see if they could help me OC it.
> I have the most hated problem in the world at the moment, Comp and Laptop slowing down completly and I have two kids and no money for upgrades lol lucky me.


That program would be Cpuz: http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

that will tell you everything you need to know about ur cpu...as it speaks to temps, get PCwizard from that same site, that tell you EVERYTHING you will ever need to know..but cpuz is specifically for ur CPU...

Overclocking now, most of us do that via our BIOS..rite guys??? :grin:


----------



## zyonchaos (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheers Ninjam, will check this out later. Have to do respectfull hubby bit tonight and chill out and watch film with the missus.

Cheers kidda


----------



## zyonchaos (Sep 29, 2008)

ninjam said:


> no no not at all LOL...thats 478.5x2 = 957mhz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the double post

Cpuz working no worries, but does PCwizard only work on desktops coz it wont run at all on the laptop. It just locks up then drwatson runs off an error report. Anything else that is usable??


----------



## noirdombre (Sep 24, 2008)

Zyonchaos theres another program called Everest that tells you waaaaaaaaay more than cpuz heres the link. http://www.lavalys.com/


----------

